# Code for solver for any size



## peterbone (Oct 23, 2008)

Hello

I've made a freeware Rubik's simulator which can be found here (size 2 to 50).
http://www.geocities.com/peter_bone_uk/rubix.html

I'd like to add solving support to it but I don't have the expertise to write my own code. I'd like the solver to be able to handle any size cube. I can solve any size cube myself but my method is not efficient and doesn't convert well to code. I've found solver code on the net but only for 3x3x3. Does anyone know where I can find code for this or does anyone have a well documented algorithm that will convert to code easily. The algorithm doesn't need to be ultra efficient (I don't want it to spend hours thinking about it).

Regards,
Peter Bone


----------



## TomZ (Oct 23, 2008)

I think you can apply a multi-phase algorithm to any size cube, as long as you choose your phases appropriately. It would require quite some work though to get pruning tables or even do a search.

Check out Jaap's page on Thistlethwaite and Kociemba. I think you can get an idea of a general cube solving algorithm using a computer there.

Wrong forum by the way.


----------



## skwishy (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey this seems like a very nice program. Seems similar to gabbasoft and I like that. The way that you rotate the cube and turn the cube seem much more natural than most of the other programs i have tried. I especially like how you can change the color scheme of the cube to your own preference and not to mention now that I can solve up to 50 I will have something to do the next time i get a free day XD. 

Thanks for the link and wonderful program.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 23, 2008)

1) _Please_ put a question mark in your title if it's a question.

2) Also, are you aware of a program of the same name as yours, which actually has a solver implemented? http://advsys.net/ken/download.htm


----------



## Stefan (Oct 23, 2008)

Charles Tsai and Bruce Norskog wrote solvers for the 4x4x4, but I don't know of any solver programs for larger sizes (Edit: ok I knew the one Lucas pointed out but had forgotten it).

You could try setting up a competition like this one:
http://tomas.rokicki.com/cubecontest/
If I had more time I'd compete in it, and I think there'd be others interested in this and capable to do it and who'd welcome the opportunity to compete and get comparisons to others. It's kind of unmotivating to have nothing to compare to, I think that's one reason why people don't bother writing solvers for large puzzles.


----------



## peterbone (Oct 23, 2008)

I haven't posted here much before. Sorry for the errors.

Thanks Lucas. I hadn't seen that software with the same name as mine. It has source code with solutions for any size cube so it looks like I've found what I was looking for. Now I just need to work out how to integrate it.


----------



## Cyber (Oct 23, 2008)

np...just do it next time


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 23, 2008)

Sorry to hijack a thread, but it looks like he's had his issue resolved, and I think everyone should be aware of this.

With Peter, we have something of a juggling celebrity among us - the first to flash 13 balls, and the best at 11. He's a true numbers juggling hero!
http://www.jugglingdb.com/records/record.php?prop=b&number=11

Also, he has always been a very nice guy and very willing to help others over on that forum. Peter, I hope we see more of you around here in the future!

Here's where he keeps his juggling videos - check them out if you'd like to be amazed. One of my favorites is the "11 ball flash with pirouette".
http://www.geocities.com/peter_bone_uk/videos.html


----------



## brunson (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't even think I could hold 13 balls to get started. LOL! Welcome, Peter, your videos are amazing.


----------



## peterbone (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Mike. I should have known there'd be some jugglers here!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 24, 2008)

You're welcome, Peter. Your advice helped me out on some of my juggling patterns a few years ago.

Unfortunately, I've been pretty lax about juggling for the past couple of years, owing to my addiction to blindfold cubing. I hope to get back into juggling a bit more next year; I have some nice Renegade clubs at home, and I'm still terrible with clubs.


----------

